# Can't keep my Budgies anymore :(



## Daniil

Hello its me again, I'm not 100% sure this is where i should post it so forgive me if it's not.

So yeah great morning today caring for my budgies and my mom comes up and tells me that I'm spending too much time caring for them(there are reasons and i was kind of expecting it) So she tells me that i cant care for them all my life and that i should start thinking about the future. And well she is right, I just turned 18 last Saturday and i have so much that i have to do, I'm on my last year of school and the only reason that I've been able to care for my birds is that I'm homeschooled. I'm just wondering if anyone knows what i could do with them, i don't want to just sell them to random strangers because i would hate to separate them. does anyone here know of any exotic bird aviaries around the Sacramento CA area? Maybe you guys got any other ideas? Maybe someone here or someone you know living in the Sacramento area would be willing to take in 8 budgies? It really pains me to give them away because of all the hard work i put into them but i have no other choice, I'm always too committed to everything i do so i can't just keep them or give it away to a relative, if I'm leaving them then it has too be for good because it would pain me even more knowing that my friends or family would be caring for something that i invested so much time and energy into.


----------



## Hunterkat

This is your own personal decision to make, but you can keep budgies throughout college if that's what your plans are. I am currently in college and have my two budgies. There are lots of people who take care of budgies and other parrots who have full-time jobs.


----------



## CaptainHowdy

I'm sorry but I don't think your mother is eight in this instance.

When you take an animal in then yes you should expect to care for THEM for the entirety of their lives. That's part of being a responsible adult and a pet owner.

Is there a particular reason she is saying you need to get rid of them?


----------



## StarlingWings

I'm confused because your mother seems to think that you are either going to spend all your time with the budgies or all your time with school, and that there is no in between. This definitely isn't true. It's very possible to give your budgies the care they need while still doing well in all your academic endeavors; I am also doing this currently. 

Why doesn't she want you to keep them? Also, not to be rude, but she cared for you your whole life, why is this any different? I would think she would reason that it's good for you to get experience being responsible in the care of living things while still caring for yourself and doing well in life. 

However, if you really feel that you can't take care of your birds anymore, it's good that you're trying to find them a responsible home. I don't know of any bird rescues or anything in CA, but perhaps some of our Californinan members will.


----------



## Daniil

Thank you all for your advice, in the end no matter what my mom says the decision is still mine to make. So i have decided that i will keep them, i guess with all this smoke around california i must have not been thinking clearly, i thought everything through and decided that I'll just limit my interaction with a bit. I'm pretty sure that the reason I've been spending so much time with them is due to the fact that i am currently hand feeding a chick, seems as if every time i go and feed it i spend 45 minutes because after feeding it i interact with my adult birds too. Previously this was less of a problem because i wasn't bound to a feeding schedule, I'm sure once the baby is weened I'll spend less time around my birds and my mom will change her opinion. Plus the thing that really convinced me to keep them is the fact that i could have potentially lost them on more than one occasion but it seems as if no matter what the odds are against me i seem to still not lose a single bird and it would be a sin to just get rid of them.


----------



## justmoira

Look, I work full time, go to university full time, have a husband, AND care for my budgies extensively. It definitely can be done! I still see my friends too, just not all day every day. You just need to find the right time balance for you and your situation. 

This is also a key point in your life where you are going to make decisions for yourself as an adult. It's up to you how you want to spend you time and if you want to spend a large portion of your life with your birds so be it.


----------



## RavensGryf

Since it’s your decision to keep them or not, and you really want to, I’m glad that you’re keeping them . Your mother must not be an animal person, to not consider that you’re caring for living beings. It most definitely can be balanced with the rest of life, the way any other conscientious pet owner does!


----------



## FaeryBee

*You've been given excellent advice and I'm glad you've made the decision to keep and care for your budgies.

I suggest you refrain from breeding them in the future.

There are ways to discourage breeding which will be easy for you to follow once the current clutch is completely weaned.

Limiting their daylight hours to no more than 8 hours per day, ensuring there is no nest box or anything in the cage that can be used as a nesting site, limiting protein in the diet when they come into condition and rearranging the cage frequently will all help.

I'm closing your thread now as you've indicated you will be keeping your birds.*


----------

